# Cotton Candy by Orly



## fictionwriter04 (May 2, 2011)

I just got a manicure and my nails were painted with Cotton Candy by Orly. I love it!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

i love that color, perfect for the spring/summer!


----------



## Ngelic (May 3, 2011)

Cutee! I lovethis colour, I may not wear pinks alot since I don'treally like it but this is one that I will definitely wear!


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

This really is a gorgeous color. Ill have to go and get that one for my toes lol.


----------



## llehsal (May 3, 2011)

Wow!!  I love this!


----------

